# Are the seasons changing for you too?



## Skyfall (Apr 1, 2016)

Every time i refresh or go from one thread to another, the seasons change!  Like its fall, then day time, then night time, then winter... Whats going on?


----------



## Kaiserin (Apr 1, 2016)

APRIL FOOLS!
It's time traveling!


----------



## Mariah (Apr 1, 2016)

Nah, it's just you.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 1, 2016)

I was like why are the forums glitching out. Glad I wasn't the only one who noticed it too. Lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 1, 2016)

Aprils fool time again, better then the creepy collectibles before


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 1, 2016)

Nope, looks normal to me?  Maybe you need to clear your cache or do a hard refresh on TBT.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 1, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Nope, looks normal to me?  Maybe you need to clear your cache or do a hard refresh on TBT.



oblivia lying is bad ;(


----------



## tomothy (Apr 1, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Nope, looks normal to me?  Maybe you need to clear your cache or do a hard refresh on TBT.



when will the government stop feeding us lies


----------



## Thunder (Apr 1, 2016)

Can't believe you broke the Gentlemen's agreement, Jer.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> APRIL FOOLS!
> It's time traveling!



Time travelling. I like it.


----------



## Llust (Apr 1, 2016)

i was confused too. assuming its part of april fools day


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 1, 2016)

I feel dizzy...


----------



## pipty (Apr 1, 2016)

It's changing? I never noticed


----------



## k.k.lucario (Apr 1, 2016)

it gave me a blue screen >w>


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 1, 2016)

ITS THE END OF THE WORLD RUNNNN


----------



## k.k.lucario (Apr 1, 2016)

scratch that!
Dialga is angered so he's forcing time to go haywire

- - - Post Merge - - -

DIALGA AND PALKIA ARE FIGHTING!


----------



## px41 (Apr 1, 2016)

But what about the reset button?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 1, 2016)

px41 said:


> But what about the reset button?



where


----------



## k.k.lucario (Apr 1, 2016)

Heyden said:


> where



"NO RESETING!!!!!!!!!!!" -Resseti


----------



## Arstotzkan (Apr 1, 2016)

Myuchuu said:


> APRIL FOOLS!
> It's time traveling!


God damn it. My eyes hurt already.


----------



## px41 (Apr 1, 2016)

Heyden said:


> where



Instead of logout, there's reset.


----------



## px41 (Apr 1, 2016)

Wait a second.

If time doesn't exist, doesn't that mean The Bell Tree Forums don't exist either?

*DUH-DUUUUUUUN.*


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 1, 2016)

Nah. Just Chara messing with TBT... heh heh...






*Proof: The Log Out link turned into Chara's Reset.*


----------



## Damniel (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't see anything changing?


----------



## Witch (Apr 1, 2016)

Change the station and change the time zone (day, night, dawn ...)
It is downright giddy


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 1, 2016)

px41 said:


> Wait a second.
> 
> If time doesn't exist, doesn't that mean The Bell Tree Forums don't exist either?
> 
> *DUH-DUUUUUUUN.*



it just means TBT Forums exist in 3 dimensions instead of in 4...


----------



## SharJoY (Apr 1, 2016)

I like it!  Although at first I was like "what the heck is going on?"


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2016)

oh lol i was confused


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 1, 2016)

Next year you should infect all the Windows XP users with malware. Only Windows XP - nothing older, nothing newer.


----------



## px41 (Apr 1, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Next year you should infect all the Windows XP users with malware. Only Windows XP - nothing older, nothing newer.



Good. That system was a nightmare to me.


----------



## carmenlvsx (Apr 1, 2016)

Yees, Seasons are changing for me.  And when there was "Re-tail forum", now is "Re-time"

What's happen??


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2016)

They sure are.

*BEST, APRIL FOOLS DAY PRANK, EVER!!!!*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just noticed the Log Out says "reset".


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 1, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I just noticed the Log Out says "reset".


Totally Chara from Undertale... heh heh...


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Apr 1, 2016)

it'd be pretty cool to be able to change the layout of the forums to your liking ...
i wanna always have the forums look like night time.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 1, 2016)

px41 said:


> Good. That system was a nightmare to me.



At least it actually worked.

*Windows Vista chutters in background*


----------



## StarUrchin (Apr 1, 2016)

TIME TRAVELING FTW


----------



## cornimer (Apr 1, 2016)

...wait a second, Brewster's Clock?

Why did it take me all day to notice that? 

AND TIME TRAVELER'S HQ WHAT I'M LAUGHING


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 1, 2016)

Holy crap, I just realized that. That's so cool!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 1, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Holy crap, I just realized that. That's so cool!


Master Chara is cool. heh heh heh...


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 1, 2016)

it's also making the site slow....


----------

